# La chanson tragique qui vous brise encore le coeur



## Deleted member 111510 (18 Janvier 2014)

Y a t-il une chanson / une musique qui peut très facilement vous tirer une larme, voire un sanglot ?

Que ce soit l'oeuvre en elle-même, que ce soit le contexte par lequel elle vous a marquée, ou bien les deux à la fois, peu importe... je vous invite à la poster ici ; et peut-être aussi à commenter tel ou tel passage des paroles qui vous ont touché au coeur.

(si il y a plutôt deux chansons, ou trois, ou même davantage, n'hésitez pas non plus à nous les faire partager)


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2014)

Beethoven, Symphonie n°7, Op. 92, Berliner Philharmoniker, Wilhelm Furtwængler.
Enregistrement du 3 novembre 1943, ancienne philharmonie, Berlin.

L'interprétation de l'allegretto est la musique la plus désespérée qu'il m'a été donnée d'entendre.

Le contexte il suffit de voir la date et le lieu. Tout le concert est dans la même tonalité, mais le 2e mouvement raisonne vraiment de manière sinistre.


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le contexte il suffit de voir la date et le lieu.


Il parait qu'on entend même des bombardements sur l'enregistrement (que je n'ai pas, j'ai celui de 1954). Tu confirmes ?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Il parait qu'on entend même des bombardements sur l'enregistrement (que je n'ai pas, j'ai celui de 1954). Tu confirmes ?


Non. Légende.

On entend surtout les gens tousser.

Quand ça bombardait, ils interrompaient le concert, quitte à le reprendre après.

L'ancienne philharmonie a été détruite quelques semaines plus tard.

J'ai pratiquement tout ses enregistrements de guerre et celui-là est vraiment particulier.


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2014)

hb222222 a dit:


> Y a t-il une chanson / une musique qui peut très facilement vous tirer une larme, voire un sanglot ?



Quand on lance un tradadada comme ça, on donne l'exemple et on paye sa chanson 



Romuald a dit:


> Il parait qu'on entend même des bombardements sur l'enregistrement (que je n'ai pas, j'ai celui de 1954). Tu confirmes ?









Merde... une de tes meilleures anecdotes pendant les soirées et tu vas devoir l'abandonner... c'est con elle faisait vraiment sensation 


Bon sinon, "qui un le droit", surtout quand il dit "à un enfant qui disent les grands, un kilo ment", trop vrai, trop triste


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2014)

Toutes les berceuses pour gamins. C'est à se flinguer.
Après on s'étonne qu'il aient des problèmes à l'adolescence...


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (18 Janvier 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Quand on lance un tradadada comme ça, on donne l'exemple et on paye sa chanson


J'avais tout préparé pour les poster (il y en a deux) en cherchant les liens youtube, les paroles etc, mais j'ai tout perdu en foirant avec mon navigateur. 
Bref, j'ai du réécrire le fil, je l'ai posté, et puis dodo. Mais ce n'est que partie remise !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2014)

Perso, il y a une oeuvre que je ne peux écouter sans ressentir une immense tristesse en même temps qu'un vide tragique ... 

C'est connu ... populaire ... mais désespéré !!!!!!!

*L'adagio for strings de Samuel Barber *


[YOUTUBE]izQsgE0L450[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (18 Janvier 2014)

On donne dans le classique: La lettre à Elise

[YOUTUBE]e7QLEt9PTdg[/YOUTUBE]

Sinon, en blues:

Skip James:
[YOUTUBE]dgUKshuOORM[/YOUTUBE]


Ou çà "Last kind words" enregistré au alentour de 1930.
(Et popularisé par le documentaire sur Robert Crumb)

[YOUTUBE]oAKfy2W70Qg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jesopog (18 Janvier 2014)

&#8226; Retour sur un épisode douloureux de la Guerre d'Espagne - "Le Passage de l'Èbre"
http://www.deljehier.levillage.org/telechargements/el_ejercito_del_ebro.mp3
__________

&#8226; Giuseppe Verdi - "La Force du Destin" - _Vergine degli Angeli (Solo : Martha Heigl)_
Ch&#339;urs du Staatsoper de Vienne - Orchestre du Volksoper de Vienne
Direction : Franz Bauer Teussl


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]55qf3GOOCmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Janvier 2014)

Christophe31 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]55qf3GOOCmM[/YOUTUBE]



Ah! Oui. Elle m'a marquée celle-ci. Quand on l'écoute on a l'impression de lire un livre ou de regarder un film. Tant de choses en peu de mots.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2014)

La guerre, toujours la guerre ......... 

Le chant des partisans

Tellement émouvant.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (19 Janvier 2014)

_Coward_ de Vic Chesnutt récemment disparu...
[YOUTUBE]LNJKL_6MwT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Janvier 2014)

Qui nous brise quoi, au fait ?






:rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2014)

l'Adagio de Barber m'a beaucoup ému plus jeune. j'ignorais alors totalement ce qu'était cette musique que j'écoutais sur une K7, puis un jour en regardant Elephant man...

En voici une que j'aime particulièrement

[YOUTUBE]78Ruh0ewBVo[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h53 ----------

je vous en glisse encore une

[YOUTUBE]E2VCwBzGdPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Breizh44 (20 Janvier 2014)

Faure, Introit & kirie (je crois que c'est le summum de la beauté)
Faure - Requiem (Introit et Kyrie) - YouTube

Yuri Vishnyakov - Verily, he is worthy
Yuri Vishnyakov - Verily, he is worthy - YouTube


----------



## patlek (20 Janvier 2014)

Celle ci évoque pour moi, le plus; "Le bout de la route"

[YOUTUBE]lS-af9Q-zvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2014)

Brotherhood Of Man - Save Your Kisses For Me

Eurovision 76

[YOUTUBE]Szavq0lrFtg[/YOUTUBE]

Chanson à chier, j'en conviens, mais lourdes d'émotions. 
Je l'écoutais en boucle en y danssant avec la première femme de ma vie ... ma grand-mère (larmouille inside  )


Et la seconde qui me fait chialer à coup sûr, proposée par Dom juste avant:_ What a wonderful World_

C'est dur d'avoir un coeur, bordel de merde


----------



## camisol (21 Janvier 2014)

Généralement, la larme vient après une montée de picotements, les poils qui se hérissent à la base du cou, puis le long des bras. 
Ce n'est que très peu lié au propos, ou au contexte, ou à un souvenir. C'est essentiellement lié à une émotion tirée de la voix, et de la musique, souvent faite de phrases musicales qui se détachent fortement, qui découpent le mouvement en plusieurs nappes. Et il faut que la qualité du son soit très bonne.

Mais c'est très rare.
Jeff Buckley y arrive sur plusieurs morceaux, issus du même album. _Halleluja_, _Eternal Life_. Mais c'est avec _Grace_ que mes glandes lacrymales arrivent le plus facilement à déborder.

[YOUTUBE]A3adFWKE9JE[/YOUTUBE]

Seule exception à cet a-sentimentalisme, la version remixée par Jamie XX de _New York Is Killing Me_, de Gil Scott-Heron.

[YOUTUBE]wNAzfcobN18[/YOUTUBE]

(Et également quelques motets de Bach, lorsqu'ils sont magistralement interprétés, comme le _unter deinem schirmen_ par le Cambridge King's College Choir et Sir David Willcocks, par exemple).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2014)

Actuellement, il y a une chanson que je ne peux plus écouter sans perdre tous mes moyens : "Night Call" - London Grammar !

Probablement une réminiscence des nombreuses nuits passées seul quand je bossais à l'étranger...

[YOUTUBE]OZYw0MQp_fI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## djio101 (21 Janvier 2014)

Voici ma contribution, "Let's go out tonight", musique de Craig Armstrong, chant de Paul Buchanan (de The Blue Nile je crois). Année 1998. Cette musique associée à ce timbre de voix grave me transporte à chaque fois. C'est clair, ça me bousille le moral en faisant remonter des tas de mauvais souvenirs, mais c'est tellement beau...

[YOUTUBE]MtzpSYQR0gc[/YOUTUBE]

Et celle-ce, du même compositeur, voix de David McAlmont... Année 2002.

[YOUTUBE]mEokAR-YxTY[/YOUTUBE]

Preuve ultime de ma stupidité, je les écoute à chaque fois que je ne vais pas bien. Vive le masochisme !


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Actuellement, il y a une chanson que je ne peux plus écouter sans perdre tous mes moyens : "Night Call" - London Grammar !
> [YOUTUBE]OZYw0MQp_fI[/YOUTUBE]​


On dirait du Adele, piano pianissimo au début, voix entrant doucement, et explosion, mêmes accords, rythmique, mélodies très similaires, mais London Grammar est un nom de groupe sans doute plus vendeur que "Adele" 
Faudrait voir le nom des producteurs (EMI/Sony/RCA/Barclay/Phonogram/Deutchegrammophon/Virgin/etc ?) qui se tirent la bourre sur le succès de l'un (Adele) voulant engranger le sien (London Grammar, chouchou de France Inter).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------




jesopog a dit:


>  Retour sur un épisode douloureux de la Guerre d'Espagne - "Le Passage de l'Èbre"
> http://www.deljehier.levillage.org/telechargements/el_ejercito_del_ebro.mp3


Ça dans le premier disque du Liberation Music Orchestra
Charlie Haden - El Quinto Regimiento / Los Cuatro Generales / Viva la Quince Brigada - YouTube
(Son internet pourri, achetez le 33T vinyl !)
Sinon du Bach, le choix est vaste, La jeune fille et la mort de Schubert, le petit bonhomme en mousse, Recuerdos de la Alhambra, du Wagner, de l'Eddy Louiss, du Brassens, du Rolling Stones (time is on my side, 
et autres); Ishmaël de Dollar Brand/Abdullah Ibrahim, Fontaine et Higelin "Cet enfant que je t'avais fait", Higelin "L comme Beauté",  du François de Roubaix, jamais du djoni ni du serge 
Et mille autres, la musique, la bonne, touche où l'on croit avoir mal.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h48 ----------

Allez, je vous en mets une pour la nuit.
Franz Schubert - Ave Maria (Emmanuel Rossfelder) - YouTube
Outre la musique assez connue (faites des recherches :rateau: ), la performance de l'interprète jouant une transcription pas évidente sur son instrument sans voix, chapeau.


----------



## patlek (21 Janvier 2014)

allez... un peu de Lightnin...

[YOUTUBE]6W3LcNMQOlU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Janvier 2014)

Celle là, elle me touche tellement que je ne peux même plus l'écouter.
Je sais, c'est de la sensiblerie. Mais bon, on ne se refait pas...
La Corrida - Francis Cabrel - YouTube

Autrement, hors sujet, un grand classique en clip vidéo. Pas vraiment tragique, pas vraiment original, mais tellement beau par l'émotion qu'il dégage.
Surtout le silence à la fin; Un paradoxe...
http://www.wat.tv/video/stand-by-me-plus-beau-video-1e8z5_2gqy7_.html


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2014)

spécialement cette version

[YOUTUBE]k1Wij5UAAt4[/YOUTUBE]

et soyons un peu plus joyeux avec Aidan*

[YOUTUBE]TB_ZiWqXWSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (24 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hBY4pKP4oBo[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------

[YOUTUBE]b8LRMgdYIs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2014)

Une fois n'est pas coutume, une réponse sérieuse:

[YOUTUBE]uAsV5-Hv-7U[/YOUTUBE]​
_Ma madeleine de Proust perso._


----------



## patlek (27 Janvier 2014)

Autre truc triste à souhait...

[YOUTUBE]fUyC2l--fSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]S-Xm7s9eGxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Janvier 2014)

Musique inséparable des documentaires télé 1970 fontaines de Provence 

Je préfère la 1ère gnossienne
Erik Satie - Gnossienne No. 1 (Daniel Varsano) - YouTube


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Janvier 2014)

One de U2...

:sick:


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

Qui me brise le coeur, je sais pas, mais le moral, oui. Et c'est pas la seule chanson de Thiefaine... Et pourtant j'y retourne...

[YOUTUBE]sLH2rcsCdjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## drs (1 Février 2014)

L'adagio de Barber, et celui d'Albinoni sont les choses les plus tristes que j'ai jamais entendu...

Ou sinon, pour moi, y'a ça:

[YOUTUBE]MICHEL BERGER LE PARADIS BLANC - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Février 2014)

C'est vrai qu'il a écrit des jolies choses, Michel Berger. Beaucoup de trucs pas terribles (enfin c'est que mon avis), mais avec quelques petits bijoux.


----------



## drs (2 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il a écrit des jolies choses, Michel Berger. Beaucoup de trucs pas terribles (enfin c'est que mon avis), mais avec quelques petits bijoux.



En fait cette chanson a une histoire pour moi. Elle a liée à un moment de ma vie, car je l'ai entendu à la radio à ce moment là...


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2014)

Jacques Brel les Marquises - YouTube

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hVK-s84SN_sJacques Brel les Marquises - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrFoulek (3 Février 2014)

Timbaland - Apologize ft. OneRepublic - YouTube

Magnifique..


----------

